# Frankenstein Monster Costume



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool! What's it made of?


----------



## emphantasy (Oct 13, 2008)

The face was Burman prosthetic foam, the chest and hands were BJB 274 soft expanding foam, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks great,always good to see one of the classics. Do kids even know who he is?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We have used the Frankenstein Monster numerous times and, oh, yeah, they still know who he is! Great Costume BTW. You say you MADE that? Awesome job.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great job, emphantasy. The open shirt really adds to Frankie's overall appearance. I like the bandaged hands, too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's an amazing costume. Great work.


----------

